# CleanDetail - Project 50/50 Thats a full Vehicle 50/50!



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Yorkshire Detailing & Ceramic Protection Specialist 
*Website: www.mobile-detailing.co.uk | Call: 01302 354798 | Email: [email protected]*

Today's Treatments: All Sorts! For The Hell Of It.
*

I'm a firm believer in seeing is believing. This is the point I'm trying to convey.

We'll for a while now i've been meaning to do something different. And for those of you that follow my work, you'd know i'm rather passionate about 50/50 photos and showing the real difference through 50/50 photos and before and after shots.

I though id also make the point, that you don't have to have a 100k supercar to make it look better than new. So, without further ado, here is a 1998 Corsa B in Pink (was flame red).

First was to mask the whole lot up. And i mean the lot.










Using a mix of products, from Scholl, DoDo Juice, Autobrite to name but a few. Here is a before and after on the rear wing after one pass. No sealant or wax.










As you can see its quite pink and swirly....










And now you can see its not quite the same :thumb:

Door Before:










And after one pass.



















Once happy with the finish (at this point it had another pass with Autobrite Refine. It was time to try Autobrites new Nano Seal...










Once seal was removed:










And for the hell of it, i gave it another 3x coats of Project 32.










Plastics were heat treated then dressed with Mothers. Windows were hand polished then sealed with Autobrite repel. Tyres dressed with Meguiars Endurance. At this point there is no wax as i wanted to finish it in a sealant.

So, here are some photos of Project 50/50!












































































































































































Some of the bad side of the 50/50:





































And the last 3 showing the full 50/50




























Its not perfect, and its not my best. But it does give you an insight into what can be achieved. This in total had only 5 hours spent, start to finish. Its to the standard (paint wise) of an Enhancement not a full correction.

If you spot this, make sure you get a photo as its been driven on the streets of South Yorkshire, Doncaster - Sheffield daily. :thumb:

I'll upload some videos later of a walk around and close ups.

Comments welcome as always!!

Make sure you add us to Facebook and twitter as I've been posting sneaky photos over the last week of this project :buffer:


*
*Don't forget to follow us on Twitter & Facebook to see what we are working on daily*



​


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, expected more comments than that lol


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Just seen this Nick, looks really good! Shame you couldn't have done a 50/50 repair on the rusty bonnet too!

Hopefully it's a good advert for you and the driver gets asked about 'how does that look like that' and he can refer them straight to you!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

JBirchy said:


> Just seen this Nick, looks really good! Shame you couldn't have done a 50/50 repair on the rusty bonnet too!
> 
> Hopefully it's a good advert for you and the driver gets asked about 'how does that look like that' and he can refer them straight to you!


Got to be honest i thought about it, but i've been doing bits here and there over a few nights and spare hour here and there so not really had time :wall:

ATB
Nick


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

For someone who's on an owners club, that looks to be one hated car! 

Looks fantastic and great to show to people who want to know 'what we do that's different to the people down the road'.

Great idea, and great execution, thumbs up from me!


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't really think I'd call that "different", the company that did the valeting at one of the Glasgow car auctions had a 5-door Flame Red 50/50 Corsa as a promo tool about 10 years ago...


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Love it Nick, quality matey:thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice! Good to see in practical terms.:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

as said on FB.. I love it Nick... more so that it went back to customer like that!!!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Been following this on facebook, I love the fact it's being driven around bet there's a few puzzled looks on people's faces :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys  If the sun stays out, i'll get some direct light photos


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

talk about half job harry lol

looks good!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

thats a great idea, let us all know if it brings in any new business.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Absolutely awesome


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Haha great idea and would love to see reactions to it! I bet people wonder what the hell happened 

I think you should have done the bonnet with your company logo masked off though, that's what I have considered doing... Just imagine a nice swirl free bonnet with just your company logo / name left in a faded / swirly state  Masking could take a while but you could do it on the other side of the bonnet thinking about it, then people are getting your company name too!


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

Epic. I love that it's driven around like this aswell haa! Great advertising.


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

That is absolutely brilliant, Best way to advertise your business.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

DetailMyCar said:


> Haha great idea and would love to see reactions to it! I bet people wonder what the hell happened
> 
> I think you should have done the bonnet with your company logo masked off though, that's what I have considered doing... Just imagine a nice swirl free bonnet with just your company logo / name left in a faded / swirly state  Masking could take a while but you could do it on the other side of the bonnet thinking about it, then people are getting your company name too!


You could easily do this by getting the logo cut in vinyl, polishing over the panel then removing the vinyl


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

thats awesome


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

tom-225 said:


> You could easily do this by getting the logo cut in vinyl, polishing over the panel then removing the vinyl


since it's already been polished half and half.. be best to get the logo reverse cut, and only polish the logo part onto the oxidised side! 
that way just the logo would be glossy!


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I like the idea and the thought behind it a good business tool and should attract some work your way.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks again for the comments guys! Done a 50/50 with a logo before. its ok but not a massive fan as at somepoint its going to have to be removed. Half a car is easyer than removing a sticker bleech


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great..


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

nice wee change from the usual 50/50 shots


----------



## Buxton (Apr 2, 2011)

Really good mate! It's really nice to be able to see the difference it makes!


----------

